# Ritorno disastroso per Pressing su Canale 5: 4.6% di share



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2018)

Dopo tantissimi anni, Mediaset ha deciso di far ritornare il marchio "*Pressing*" su Canale 5. La trasmissione originale andava in onda su Italia 1, negli anni 90', con la conduzione di Marino Bartoletti e, successivamente, di Raimondo Vianello. Stavolta, la trasmissione è stata affidata a *Giorgia Rossi* e, prima dell'arrivo di settembre, avrà come titolo "Aspettando Pressing", dopodichè, ad affiancare la giornalista ci sarà anche *Pierluigi Pardo*. La prima puntata è andata in onda domenica 19 agosto in seconda serata sul Biscione.

Pertanto, il debutto del programma sportivo è stato un vero e proprio *flop di ascolti*: solo il *4.6% di share* e 520.000 spettatori e sconfitta netta contro il competitor, ossia la prima puntata della nuova edizione della Domenica Sportiva presentata da Giorgia Cardinaletti e Marco Lollobrigida in onda su Rai 2 (1.108.000 spettatori con l’8.2% la prima parte con la Cardinaletti, mentre la seconda parte L’Altra DS con Lollobrigida ha raccolto 614.000 spettatori con il 7.9% di share). Un disastro, che ha fatto sì che Canale 5, in seconda serata, venisse superata anche da Rai 1 e persino da Italia 1. Bisogna evidenziare, però, che la prima puntata di Aspettando Pressing ha avuto un traino scarsissimo, infatti, è stata preceduta dalla replica di Ultimo - L'occhio del Falco che ha raccolto solo 1.234.000 spettatori pari al 7.5% di share.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tantissimi anni, Mediaset ha deciso di far ritornare il marchio "*Pressing*" su Canale 5. La trasmissione originale andava in onda su Italia 1, negli anni 90', con la conduzione di Marino Bartoletti e, successivamente, di Raimondo Vianello. Stavolta, la trasmissione è stata affidata a *Giorgia Rossi* e, prima dell'arrivo di settembre, avrà come titolo "Aspettando Pressing", dopodichè, ad affiancare la giornalista ci sarà anche *Pierluigi Pardo*. La prima puntata è andata in onda domenica 19 agosto in seconda serata sul Biscione.
> 
> Pertanto, il debutto del programma sportivo è stato un vero e proprio *flop di ascolti*: solo il *4.6% di share* e 520.000 spettatori e sconfitta netta contro il competitor, ossia la prima puntata della nuova edizione della Domenica Sportiva presentata da Giorgia Cardinaletti e Marco Lollobrigida in onda su Rai 2 (1.108.000 spettatori con l’8.2% la prima parte con la Cardinaletti, mentre la seconda parte L’Altra DS con Lollobrigida ha raccolto 614.000 spettatori con il 7.9% di share). Un disastro, che ha fatto sì che Canale 5, in seconda serata, venisse superata anche da Rai 1 e persino da Italia 1. Bisogna evidenziare, però, che la prima puntata di Aspettando Pressing ha avuto un traino scarsissimo, infatti, è stata preceduta dalla replica di Ultimo - L'occhio del Falco che ha raccolto solo 1.234.000 spettatori pari al 7.5% di share.


.


----------



## Nils (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tantissimi anni, Canale 5 ha deciso di far ritornare il marchio "*Pressing*" sulle proprie reti. La trasmissione originale andava in onda su Italia 1, negli anni 90', con la conduzione di Marino Bartoletti e, successivamente, di Raimondo Vianello. Stavolta, la trasmissione è stata affidata a *Giorgia Rossi* e, prima dell'arrivo di settembre, avrà come titolo "Aspettando Pressing", dopodichè, ad affiancare la giornalista ci sarà anche *Pierluigi Pardo*. La prima puntata è andata in onda domenica 19 agosto in seconda serata sul Biscione.
> 
> Pertanto, il debutto del programma sportivo è stato un vero e proprio *flop di ascolti*: solo il *4.6% di share* e 520.000 spettatori e sconfitta netta contro il competitor, ossia la prima puntata della nuova edizione della Domenica Sportiva presentata da Giorgia Cardinaletti e Marco Lollobrigida in onda su Rai 2 (1.108.000 spettatori con l’8.2% la prima parte con la Cardinaletti, mentre la seconda parte L’Altra DS con Lollobrigida ha raccolto 614.000 spettatori con il 7.9% di share). Un disastro, che ha fatto sì che Canale 5, in seconda serata, venisse superata anche da Rai 1 e persino da Italia 1. Bisogna evidenziare, però, che la prima puntata di Aspettando Pressing ha avuto un traino scarsissimo, infatti, è stata preceduta dalla replica di Ultimo - L'occhio del Falco che ha raccolto solo 1.234.000 spettatori pari al 7.5% di share.



Quando sento qualcuno parlare di tv, lo guardo come un marziano
Esiste ancora? veramente io ne conosco pochissimi che guardano ancora i canali,
tutti si scelgono quello che vogliono guardare al momento, film, documentari o cronache


----------



## rossonero71 (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tantissimi anni, Canale 5 ha deciso di far ritornare il marchio "*Pressing*" sulle proprie reti. La trasmissione originale andava in onda su Italia 1, negli anni 90', con la conduzione di Marino Bartoletti e, successivamente, di Raimondo Vianello. Stavolta, la trasmissione è stata affidata a *Giorgia Rossi* e, prima dell'arrivo di settembre, avrà come titolo "Aspettando Pressing", dopodichè, ad affiancare la giornalista ci sarà anche *Pierluigi Pardo*. La prima puntata è andata in onda domenica 19 agosto in seconda serata sul Biscione.
> 
> Pertanto, il debutto del programma sportivo è stato un vero e proprio *flop di ascolti*: solo il *4.6% di share* e 520.000 spettatori e sconfitta netta contro il competitor, ossia la prima puntata della nuova edizione della Domenica Sportiva presentata da Giorgia Cardinaletti e Marco Lollobrigida in onda su Rai 2 (1.108.000 spettatori con l’8.2% la prima parte con la Cardinaletti, mentre la seconda parte L’Altra DS con Lollobrigida ha raccolto 614.000 spettatori con il 7.9% di share). Un disastro, che ha fatto sì che Canale 5, in seconda serata, venisse superata anche da Rai 1 e persino da Italia 1. Bisogna evidenziare, però, che la prima puntata di Aspettando Pressing ha avuto un traino scarsissimo, infatti, è stata preceduta dalla replica di Ultimo - L'occhio del Falco che ha raccolto solo 1.234.000 spettatori pari al 7.5% di share.


Quando fanno ascolti te lo dicano mille volte in tutte le salse in tutti i modi.. quando non fanno ascolti silenzio totale..noi italiani siamo cosi purtroppo


----------



## __king george__ (20 Agosto 2018)

pressing? quanti ricordi a guardarlo quando ero ragazzino...con Vianello Tosatti e la Elia...fosse anche per una volta sola ma io lo guarderò giusto per amarcord..


----------



## bmb (20 Agosto 2018)

Sinceramente se non giravo per caso sul 5 non avrei nemmeno saputo dell'esistenza.


----------



## pazzomania (20 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Quando sento qualcuno parlare di tv, lo guardo come un marziano
> Esiste ancora? veramente io ne conosco pochissimi che guardano ancora i canali,
> tutti si scelgono quello che vogliono guardare al momento, film, documentari o cronache



Beh, io la guardo per alcuni Talk Show, quelli sono tristissimi da guardare in differita, e trasmissioni sportive varie.

Anche io guardo molte serie e documentari, ma a volte è pure bello sapere che anche molti altri in Italia stanno guardando quello che guardi tu.

Ti faccio un esempio: Rocky e Rambo potrei guardarli quando voglio, invece me li guardo ogni volta (3/4 volte l'anno) che li passano sulle generaliste.


----------



## zlatan (20 Agosto 2018)

Mi spiace perchè per indole ho sempre preferito le reti mediaset alla Rai, e infatti anche ieri ero su Canale 5 sintonizzato. Anche perchè sia la Giorgia che la ex arbitro meritano eccome...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2018)

zlatan ha scritto:


> Mi spiace perchè per indole ho sempre preferito le reti mediaset alla Rai, e infatti anche ieri ero su Canale 5 sintonizzato. Anche perchè sia la Giorgia che la ex arbitro meritano eccome...


Pure io, ma dopo la penuria di offerte di Canale 5 (c'era un periodo che in prima serata mettevano sempre Il Segreto  ) ora guardo sempre le reti Rai, oltre a Sky, e la stessa Rai in alcune serie tv sta strizzando l'occhio a quelle che vanno in onda su Sky e Netflix, vedi i Medici o L'Amica Geniale prodotta anche da HBO che andranno in onda nei prossimi mesi.


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tantissimi anni, Mediaset ha deciso di far ritornare il marchio "*Pressing*" su Canale 5. La trasmissione originale andava in onda su Italia 1, negli anni 90', con la conduzione di Marino Bartoletti e, successivamente, di Raimondo Vianello. Stavolta, la trasmissione è stata affidata a *Giorgia Rossi* e, prima dell'arrivo di settembre, avrà come titolo "Aspettando Pressing", dopodichè, ad affiancare la giornalista ci sarà anche *Pierluigi Pardo*. La prima puntata è andata in onda domenica 19 agosto in seconda serata sul Biscione.
> 
> Pertanto, il debutto del programma sportivo è stato un vero e proprio *flop di ascolti*: solo il *4.6% di share* e 520.000 spettatori e sconfitta netta contro il competitor, ossia la prima puntata della nuova edizione della Domenica Sportiva presentata da Giorgia Cardinaletti e Marco Lollobrigida in onda su Rai 2 (1.108.000 spettatori con l’8.2% la prima parte con la Cardinaletti, mentre la seconda parte L’Altra DS con Lollobrigida ha raccolto 614.000 spettatori con il 7.9% di share). Un disastro, che ha fatto sì che Canale 5, in seconda serata, venisse superata anche da Rai 1 e persino da Italia 1. Bisogna evidenziare, però, che la prima puntata di Aspettando Pressing ha avuto un traino scarsissimo, infatti, è stata preceduta dalla replica di Ultimo - L'occhio del Falco che ha raccolto solo 1.234.000 spettatori pari al 7.5% di share.



Il calcio è cambiato come sono cambiate le abitudini degli italiani.
Come si può sperare di fare ascolti con programmi simili?
Chi ama il calcio lo segue sulle pay-tv dal pre al post-gara : chi o cosa dovrebbe invogliare a cambiare canale per seguire Pressing?
Se non si hanno i diritti sulle immagini si potrebbe lavorare di fantasia magari sulla diretta delle partite raccontate con fantasia e cognizione di causa.
Oggi il calcio ha viziato noi tutti eppure io che lo seguo dagli anni 80 conservo sempre nel cuore la magia della radiocronaca di 'tutto il calcio minuto per minuto' e programmi come dribbling, 90' minuto e 'quelli che il calcio...'.


----------



## Super_Lollo (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tantissimi anni, Mediaset ha deciso di far ritornare il marchio "*Pressing*" su Canale 5. La trasmissione originale andava in onda su Italia 1, negli anni 90', con la conduzione di Marino Bartoletti e, successivamente, di Raimondo Vianello. Stavolta, la trasmissione è stata affidata a *Giorgia Rossi* e, prima dell'arrivo di settembre, avrà come titolo "Aspettando Pressing", dopodichè, ad affiancare la giornalista ci sarà anche *Pierluigi Pardo*. La prima puntata è andata in onda domenica 19 agosto in seconda serata sul Biscione.
> 
> Pertanto, il debutto del programma sportivo è stato un vero e proprio *flop di ascolti*: solo il *4.6% di share* e 520.000 spettatori e sconfitta netta contro il competitor, ossia la prima puntata della nuova edizione della Domenica Sportiva presentata da Giorgia Cardinaletti e Marco Lollobrigida in onda su Rai 2 (1.108.000 spettatori con l’8.2% la prima parte con la Cardinaletti, mentre la seconda parte L’Altra DS con Lollobrigida ha raccolto 614.000 spettatori con il 7.9% di share). Un disastro, che ha fatto sì che Canale 5, in seconda serata, venisse superata anche da Rai 1 e persino da Italia 1. Bisogna evidenziare, però, che la prima puntata di Aspettando Pressing ha avuto un traino scarsissimo, infatti, è stata preceduta dalla replica di Ultimo - L'occhio del Falco che ha raccolto solo 1.234.000 spettatori pari al 7.5% di share.



Ma la domanda che pongo ogni volta , ma chi è che guarda questa roba ? 

Basta vedere 1 volta Sky per rendersi conto di quanto arretrati e incompetenti siano su Rai/Mediaset.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma la domanda che pongo ogni volta , ma chi è che guarda questa roba ?
> 
> Basta vedere 1 volta Sky per rendersi conto di quanto arretrati e incompetenti siano su Rai/Mediaset.


Social face intendi (programma di Favij su Sky uno)  .


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tantissimi anni, Mediaset ha deciso di far ritornare il marchio "*Pressing*" su Canale 5. La trasmissione originale andava in onda su Italia 1, negli anni 90', con la conduzione di Marino Bartoletti e, successivamente, di Raimondo Vianello. Stavolta, la trasmissione è stata affidata a *Giorgia Rossi* e, prima dell'arrivo di settembre, avrà come titolo "Aspettando Pressing", dopodichè, ad affiancare la giornalista ci sarà anche *Pierluigi Pardo*. La prima puntata è andata in onda domenica 19 agosto in seconda serata sul Biscione.
> 
> Pertanto, il debutto del programma sportivo è stato un vero e proprio *flop di ascolti*: solo il *4.6% di share* e 520.000 spettatori e sconfitta netta contro il competitor, ossia la prima puntata della nuova edizione della Domenica Sportiva presentata da Giorgia Cardinaletti e Marco Lollobrigida in onda su Rai 2 (1.108.000 spettatori con l’8.2% la prima parte con la Cardinaletti, mentre la seconda parte L’Altra DS con Lollobrigida ha raccolto 614.000 spettatori con il 7.9% di share). Un disastro, che ha fatto sì che Canale 5, in seconda serata, venisse superata anche da Rai 1 e persino da Italia 1. Bisogna evidenziare, però, che la prima puntata di Aspettando Pressing ha avuto un traino scarsissimo, infatti, è stata preceduta dalla replica di Ultimo - L'occhio del Falco che ha raccolto solo 1.234.000 spettatori pari al 7.5% di share.



Gia' soltanto per il fatto che conduce Pardo, evito di guardare questa roba.


----------



## sacchino (20 Agosto 2018)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo tantissimi anni, Mediaset ha deciso di far ritornare il marchio "*Pressing*" su Canale 5. La trasmissione originale andava in onda su Italia 1, negli anni 90', con la conduzione di Marino Bartoletti e, successivamente, di Raimondo Vianello. Stavolta, la trasmissione è stata affidata a *Giorgia Rossi* e, prima dell'arrivo di settembre, avrà come titolo "Aspettando Pressing", dopodichè, ad affiancare la giornalista ci sarà anche *Pierluigi Pardo*. La prima puntata è andata in onda domenica 19 agosto in seconda serata sul Biscione.
> 
> Pertanto, il debutto del programma sportivo è stato un vero e proprio *flop di ascolti*: solo il *4.6% di share* e 520.000 spettatori e sconfitta netta contro il competitor, ossia la prima puntata della nuova edizione della Domenica Sportiva presentata da Giorgia Cardinaletti e Marco Lollobrigida in onda su Rai 2 (1.108.000 spettatori con l’8.2% la prima parte con la Cardinaletti, mentre la seconda parte L’Altra DS con Lollobrigida ha raccolto 614.000 spettatori con il 7.9% di share). Un disastro, che ha fatto sì che Canale 5, in seconda serata, venisse superata anche da Rai 1 e persino da Italia 1. Bisogna evidenziare, però, che la prima puntata di Aspettando Pressing ha avuto un traino scarsissimo, infatti, è stata preceduta dalla replica di Ultimo - L'occhio del Falco che ha raccolto solo 1.234.000 spettatori pari al 7.5% di share.



Prima di raggiungere i livelli qualitativi ed ironici del pressing di Raimondo Vianello ce ne vuole.


----------



## rossonerosempre (20 Agosto 2018)

Visto un po' ho cambiato subito canale, non si affronta, avete visto il pezzo con i tifosi dell'Inter e del Sassuolo? Trasmissione veramente scadente, peggio di tiki taka


----------

